# Knitting personality test



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is interesting. 
I came out as a "Contended Knitter."

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Me too!


memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter, too.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

I am a contented knitter as well...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Logical too!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am logical....whoooda thunk it????


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Meg-a-roo said:


> I am a contented knitter as well...


Me too.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

The Contended Knitter.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Meg-a-roo said:


> I am a contented knitter as well...


Me to


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm an artistic knitter


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

The logical knitter.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Contented Knitter here


----------



## Lucyjo (Dec 29, 2013)

Logical!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

logical knitter here


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Contented


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a contended knitter.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm an artistic knitter. Thank you for highlighting that site Mary Lou - hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am a "contented knitter"


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Contented


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Logical!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

desireeross said:


> The logical knitter.


Me too


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Aaah, contented .


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was really neat! I am the contented knitter :thumbup:


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Artistic


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

Logical knitter too!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a Knitting Brain. Nice feeling, even though I know it isn't true! LOL What's everyone working on now? I'm doing 2 pair of socks. I always make socks between making sweaters for all the family, don't ask me why!!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter, too.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*I'm a logical and methodical knitter*.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm artistic knitter....who me?


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Artistic knitter


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Logical knitter.....no surprise.
Seems like there an awful lot of us.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

What are all the different types? I see logical (like me), contented and artistic...


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Contented Knitter.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm a contented knitter. Thank you for that site. I feel better knowing it's ok to just enjoy


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am artistic - means I never do what I am told to do.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I came out as Contented also


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I too am a contented knitter.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Something must be wrong with that test. It scored me as logical. Har-de-har-har! Well, maybe just a little bit.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I came out the artistic knitter


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

a contented knitter


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Logical as well


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> I'm artistic knitter....who me?


LOL ... that's EXACTLY what I said when it said I was an Artistic Knitter ... never in my life considered myself artistic


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I am a logical knitter


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Contented Knitter! True! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Contented to be contented!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Contented knitter!


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It appears I am logical - that is not something my family would normally accuse me of!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

Contented


----------



## Dottieruth (Dec 12, 2013)

I am a contented knitter through and through. I will think about branching out, maybe.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Somehow I turned out to be a logical knitter!


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Logical knitter


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


Me Too!!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

artistic knitter"


Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a logical. Funny enough I already own the book reccommended "No sheep for you" and have the hemp yarn in my stash for a great man's sweater


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter, although when I read the description, it was so not me. Oh, well.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

Artistic here


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

artistic knitter


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I was the logical knitter...go figure...


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Logical!!! Yes, that is me .
Thank you


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Contented knitter


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

contented knitter


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am a logical knitter-not surprised!http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=235652#


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

some how I made a mistake at the end of my message.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Contented knitter, but I will try new patterns.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Contended


----------



## Caitlan (Aug 14, 2013)

Logical knitter sounds boring but I don't feel so bad now that I see there are quite a lot of us!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm contented!


----------



## mydebtwaspaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Logical Knitter


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Artistic knitter.....


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm the "artistic knitter".


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I am a contented knitter too! Seems that I am in good company here, as there are so many of us it seems!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Contented


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Artistic here (don't know if I really am though).


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

kammyv4 said:


> Artistic here (don't know if I really am though).


I know what you mean. I don't have a single ounce of anything that could be called novelty yarn (to me, it looks like it'd be horrendous to work with & worse to keep it clean - no thanks). 
Plus, there were some questions where I had to pick the best of the wrong answers. E.g. I don't have a favorite restaurant. My #1 alteration to a pattern is *size*, although I've been known to alter the look of something if it's not quite what I was looking for. Oh, and I almost never use the exact yarn the pattern calls for.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Artistic knitter


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Logical.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter also.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL. I'm a logical knitter! Who woulda thought?! This was fun. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I am an Artistic knitter


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Contented Knitter ...


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter according to that but I disagree, I divert from patterns always and hardly ever have a perfect item. I think and think and even after finishing an item if it doesn't look good on I rip it all out and change the pattern again.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Artistic - of course!


----------



## dalebeasley (Apr 7, 2013)

I am Artistic Knitter but then that is me I can't stick to a pattern I have to alter it in some way. :lol:


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm an Artistic Knitter!! Ha Ha!! Would have never thought that.. This test was fun! Thanks! :roll:


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

contented knitter also .thank you


----------



## gramm (Nov 19, 2013)

Interesting and fun, thanks for the link.
I am a logical knitter...


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Contented. That is I.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Logical but some of the questions don't have the answers I would choose so had to opt for nearest


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I came out as an artistic knitter, I should have known I was not logical or my stash might be smaller!!

Karen


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm a logical knitter. Reading the explanation it seems it fits me to a T. How cool is this?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am Logical as well. Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## nannyt (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a logical knitter


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Artistic knitter!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm artistic


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> I came out as an artistic knitter, I should have known I was not logical or my stash might be smaller!!
> 
> Karen


Me too!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


I am a contended knitter


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Logical! I think my DH might argue about this one!


----------



## tambidalman (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter too, I guess the Clothing and Textile degree I have with a major in Textile Science is showing through.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I am an artistic knitter. Very interesting site.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Logical!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would have guessed -- I am a logical knitter. I like to have items come out perfectly and if they do not, I look up the stitches to see why not. Notice I didn't say that the things I knit come out perfect; I said I like for them to -- and they don't always, but I try to be flexible enough to look at the piece and determine if I like how it looks before I frog.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a Contented Knitter too. Knitting keeps me happy.

I'm in 2 different knitting groups: one does their own, personal items (mine currently is a series of vests) and the other does "community" work, such as chemo caps, or blankets and shawls for hospices. 

Since I'm retired, when I'm home I watch TV as I knit. And I always have a hat in progress as we drive. And we drive from NC to NY and OH a few times a year to see children and grandchildren. And I make a bagful of hats when we go to Israel to visit my third daughter and her family, including my twin great grandchildren who are turning 1 on Friday.

Hope everyone is staying warm and dry in the midst of this crazy winter.

Vicki


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I came out to be a Logical knitter


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Looks like I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Artistic knitter


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a contented knitter, as well.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I am also a contented knitted and happy about it! :-D


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

artistic knitter


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm contented. It really hit the nail on the head. I especially liked the suggestions. Often I think of myself as a lazy knitter and here I'm really just contented! Lol

Pzoe


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like a good website, thanks for the link. I came out as artistic.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I am a logical knitter - never really been called logical before, what a novel experience!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I am Contented. Thanks. I enjoyed that.


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

I am a contented knitter


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Contented Knitter for me. Thanks for this!


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am a Logical Knitter


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

I am an artistic knitter


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I am "artistic". Not a surprise. I don't think I've used a published pattern for over 20 years, although I enjoy looking and taking bits and pieces in my designs.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks. This was a lot of fun. I'm an artistic knitter-- maybe because I tend to live with my mistakes and I use up yarn remnants in sweaters by adding color blocks to plain patterns. Oh well, happy knitting to everyone!


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

im a contented knitter


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

logical!!!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

logical knitter


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Turns out I'm an Artistic Knitter!


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm contented too but I knew that before I even took the quiz!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Logical Knitter...not surprising to me.


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Iam a logical knitter !!


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

knitgirl389 said:


> logical knitter here


Here too (and I have to admit it was right) :lol:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Logical, like most of you.


----------



## Welsh knit (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter too!
How my husband laughed when I told him!!


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter and didn't know it.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Artistic knitter here


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am artistic! Is that why I have so many WIP's.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Contented


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter :-D


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Logical!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

logical hmmm oh well it's just a test


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah! I am an Artistic Knitter - just confirming what I knew I was all along!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Artistic here!
Thanks for this early morning fun!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Logical knitter - what a fun test


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Fun to do on an icy morning...I'm artistic.. :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Contented


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

paljoey46 said:


> I'm a logical knitter, too.


Me too!


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

i;m an artistic knitter
SD gladys


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a Logical Knitter.


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

Logical, too.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Logical!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder if most of us are logical knitters?


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Logical Knitter


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

contented


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Logical.


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

The contented knitter! Knit for the enjoyment of it.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

im the logical knitter. I could have told you all that before i took the test. That is my personality


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

another logical knitter


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> It appears I am logical - that is not something my family would normally accuse me of!


My reaction exactly!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> Me to


 :thumbup: :thumbup: me 2


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here....."Contented knitter".....I guess that's good.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm also a logical knitter - wierd don't think of myself that way


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Contented knitter!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

wow... all the logical knitters here. add me to the list. hehehe


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Logical knitter...Funny I am not so logical in other areas of my life...LOL!


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Logical


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Artistic - that explains all the very peculiar items that have come off my needles, then.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Artistic knitter. Like to change things up!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Another logical here.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


Me too.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Logical here, but don't give up easily.


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

Contented Knitter


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a Contended knitter! Ok????


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm also contented knitter. :O)


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Logical knitter


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I took a chance with the quiz and I found out I am a logical knitter. Go figure!!


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter! Fun Test!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Such fun during a power outage. It's no surprise I'm an artistic knitter since I've earned my living as an artist.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got artistic, but I am very content when knitting!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Contented Knitter!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Logical knitter. That was a fun test


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It says I'm an artistic knitter. I'm not sure I agree with that. It is a nice thought though.


----------



## eakeane (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm contented as well.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Logical as well! Must be the only thing I do logically. LOL


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter too.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter just like the other Shari in Ontario. Is it a Canadian thing eh? LOL
I rarely use a pattern I get an idea and get the picture in my head and start. I've been knitting for 60 years and haven't had to frog anything of any import yet. 
I once started out to make a heavy boot sock. I got the cuff and about 2 inches of ankle done and thought , hey this would make a good dog sweater so continued using my imagination and it turned out to be perfect. I went back to using a cuff like stitch around the narrow part of the dog and it has stretched to fit him to this day 4 years later. Does God ever look after me and my sudden ideas. I am impatient to boot.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am logical.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm contented too.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

tells me I'm logical


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I was beginning to think I was the only artistic knitter here!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Contented knitter


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Logical!!


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm an artistic knitter. Go figure!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter! That's funny 'cause my husband and best girlfriend say I'm the most illogical person they know!i've been known to go off on tangents - sometimes they can never figure out where I'm going or where I'm going to end up! but they love me anyway!!!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Very interesting. I'm an artistic knitter and the recommended book is one I already have!


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Logical knitter.


----------



## Dsarver10 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am a logical knitter.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Marylou,
I took the test (I'm Logical) and signed up for the newsletter. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Contented knitter, who knew ?


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Artistic knitter, who knew


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

According to the test I am a Logical Knitter


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I am contented


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently I'm a logical knitter.....


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I am contented. LOL!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I'm a logical...like most of us it seems.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I am also a Logical Knitter.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Logical and the description of the "why" pretty well fit me too! More accurate than I expected!


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

logical


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

i am a logical knitter&#128522;


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter too! Who woulda figured? :lol: :lol:


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Logical for me.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm contented.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm logical!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter too.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm the logical knitter


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

contented


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun -- I'm artistic so it says.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Contented. Guess she's never seen me fighting with my knitting machine!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Artistic here!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Logical


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm am artistic knitter. The description was smack on!


----------



## shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

Me too!!!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a contented knitter - sounds about right!


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I am Artistic knitter


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm contented.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha...

.*
The Artistic Knitter *
You have a flair for combining colours and patterns. You approach your knitting in an intuitive way and you're not afraid to experiment. Your knitting is stylish and striking. You probably have a weakness for novelty yarns and a stash of yarn you've bought on impulse. </color>

No, I don't just have a stash of yarn - many novelty - bought on impulse, I have a STASH of it!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Logical...figures.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

A Logical knitter and said I'd enjoy reading No Sheep for you.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Add me to the logical knitter group.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm an Artistic Knitter. 
Fun, thanks.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Logical Knitter.
Sue


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I am "The artistic knitter" LOL


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I am a logical knitter, but I love to experiment. I guess that goes with my lifetime of engineering and designing. Sometimes I will map out a whole project in my computer before I start. I weigh scraps of yarn to make as much use out of my materials as possible. I am wondering of logical is the right word! lol


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Logical! Thanks!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm logical, but, if they had more options I'm pretty sure I would have been "free spirited" or "dysfunctional".


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I'm logical, but, if they had more options I'm pretty sure I would have been "free spirited" or "dysfunctional".


Probably from the kitty help I see in your picture! lol


----------



## georgia91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Logical knitter. I see I am not alone.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I AM AN ARTISTIC KNITTER


----------



## slep119438 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter. that was fun, but , no surprise. I always come out artistic in tests like this.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

contented that is me.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter, which must be right. My initial reaction was a, "Yes!"


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Artistic...


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Artistic Knitter !!!


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

Contented knitter


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

All you contented and logical knitters: I am an "artistic knitter with a flair for colors". Don't know where that came from but now I feel like knitting something wild!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Meg-a-roo said:


> I am a contented knitter as well...


Same here.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Contented knitter


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


I seem to be with the majority - logical ;-)


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting little test. It came as no surprise to me that I am an "Artistic Knitter". If you have seen any of my pic posts, you will see that I am not afraid of colors and patterns!


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm artistic.I feel a need to knit something WILD!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

artistic knitter. don't think there have been too many times when I've not changed a pattern. lol.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Contented knitter for me


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


that definitely makes two of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I am a contented knitter, but aspire to become a logical knitter. I confess I am somewhat impulsive and undisciplined, because I like the styles without regard to my present abilities. I love that we have all types on the forum, because we can pick each others brains for help. It works!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I took the test and I am a contented knitter also. There is never enough time for my contentment.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter! Who knew?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

the" artistic knitter" was my answer.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Artistic, who knew?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it says I'm artistic, guess I change to many patterns :lol:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


Me too!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter too


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Contented and thanks for link to interesting site.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Totally Geek!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


Me, too.


----------



## cottageq (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm contended as well...come see, come sigh...I knit for the pleasure...no responsibility to finish..I enjoy the process..I have been knitting booties..quick with a lot of finish possibilities!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Count me in as ...Logical. Perfectionist???? HAHA


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

Logical (and a bit geeky)!!


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

I came out the logical knitter :roll: lol


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Logical...


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

me too!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter. Amused me some.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Artistic knitter. Always have to play.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Artistic knitter. Always have to play.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Logical.


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm an Artistic Knitter. Who knew?


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Logical!


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I am a contented knitter also!


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Logical


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Artistic .... really don't like using patterns so I make up my own.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Artistic. And thank you for pointing me toward the designer Kaffe Fasset. What gorgeous stuff he thinks up - and a lot of his patterns are free. Of course, the silk and other expensive yarns he uses are another thing....


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

contented and happy with it


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Meg-a-roo said:


> I am a contented knitter as well...


Me too


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter. I'd say I'm pretty contented too! Easpecially when I'm surrounded by beautiful colorful yarn...


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting! I'm a contented knitter too!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Artistic. Hubby calls it messy!!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Contented - and not too sure of myself. That's correct! Liked the suggestion of a book to get! Anyone ever hear of Love...Knitting by Val Pierce - any good???


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


Same here!


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

Contented


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


me too!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Artistic! Hard to believe!


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

It seems I'm an Artistic Knitter....probably means I am all over the place. I have had to teach myself to knit again in a slightly different way since the cat bite anyway.


----------



## colzie (May 6, 2013)

Glad to see another artistic - problems re impulse stash of the weird/beautiful was correct!!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bettytut said:


> I'm a contented knitter. Thank you for that site. I feel better knowing it's ok to just enjoy


I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Something must be wrong with that test. It scored me as logical. Har-de-har-har! Well, maybe just a little bit.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Logical Knitter -- who would have guessed?????


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Fun - I appear to be a Logical Knitter and what the article says rings pretty true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Logical


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm contented!!!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I show as an artistic knitter, no wonder I have a stash with every color and kind. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Another logical knitter... although I could argue that point.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am also a logical knitter.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a brain knitter.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Another logical knitter here.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

logical as well. Who knew?


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

I am an artistic knitter. 
It was great fun.
Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I took the test, then went exploring the site. Now I find I have forgotten what the result was, I think I am "Intuitive" knitter, but obviously with memory faults.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


Me too! Love other things on this site, thanks for sharing


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

That was fun! I took the test and was determined to be an "Artistic Knitter."

That is so very true!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


Me too, look at all the logical knitters, we should form a club!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a logical knitter . . . well, daaannnngggg! I couldda told you that!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Seems I'm an "artistic knitter". Go figure??


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm contented also! I knew that.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

another Logical Knitter. My brothers and lifemate will laugh when I tell them I'm logical!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Artistic. Well I never knew that. lol


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a Logical Knitter. Figures, I'm pretty logical in other areas of my life as well.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Artistic k nitter here.


----------



## Nellybly (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Me also!



shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a logical knitter!


----------



## mpetros (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a logical knitter.....go figure, being a Virgo.


----------



## NannaSusan (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter too. I find it fascinating how many people took this fun little test.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter. I found this very interesting that so many of us are also. I guess we like knowing what we're doing is right. That was funthanks for sending.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an artistic knitter, which means I have a problem with authority and never do what I'm told, even in a pattern.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Artistic Knitter here...Anita


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Logical, go figure


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a Artistic Knitter,


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

MsJackie said:


> me too!


I love your doggy. Looks just like mine. We also share the same name. But I am a logical knitter. Reading the answers to that test is interesting.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

samazon said:


> Well it says I'm artistic, guess I change to many patterns :lol:


Hi Samazon, I agree with your tests results. You are very creative. At least from what I have seen of your work.


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a logical knitter. The results were not surprising.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a logical knitter


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


me too


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

memere0211 said:


> i'm a logical knitter . . . kinda fun! thanks!


Me too.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

shan said:


> I'm an artistic knitter


me too, not sure i agree though


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

What fun! I am an "Artistic" knitter.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I, too, am an artistic knitter. What ever that is??? I just like to play with all colors of yarn and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I am the "Logical" knitter.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a Logical knitter.


----------



## barbo54 (Feb 18, 2011)

Another contented knitter


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

I, too, am a contented knitter


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> This is interesting.
> I came out as a "Contended Knitter."
> 
> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


Thanks for that...I am a logical knitter, can't wait to send it to my knitting buddies!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Logical knitter


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

GHBELL said:


> I am a logical knitter. The results were not surprising.


Results not surprising to a logical knitter - tickles my fancy. :-D


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Totally Geek!


I meant to say I'm a logical knitter. We're suppose to be geeky. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: \m/


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

I am also rated as a Logical knitter


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

The Contended Knitter.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Contented!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Logical here--interesting and fun test!


----------

